# Best Homemade Tools >  Ultimate Hand Plane Storage

## Brendon

Here is one for the storage and organisation category as this is where I store my hand planes. Just off my main workshop area is a kind of ante-room which I have turned into a store/display/museum area. It is my favorite space. I keep some antique hand planes here, some from other makers and the planes that I have made myself. It is a dust and damp free zone (I even have tubular heaters to keep the air dry in winter, behind each glass cabinet). When I am finished using a particular hand plane I dust it down and give it a rub of a soft cloth before restoring it to the cabinets. No hand plane spends even one overnight out of the cabinets.
Oh! yes. I love my hand planes.
You can see the individual hand planes in my collection by visiting my blog.


The area is also a working area as I use the bench pictured for cutting dovetails at and doing other hand work.
I always sweep up immediately after a work session.
It is very pleasant to work here surrounded by my beloved hand planes. A little piece of Heaven.

See more at Waney Edge Workshop

----------

Altair (Sep 20, 2015),

baja (Aug 28, 2019),

Christophe Mineau (Sep 25, 2015),

Harvey Melvin Richards (Sep 10, 2016),

Jon (Sep 19, 2015),

kbalch (Sep 23, 2015),

Paul Jones (Sep 18, 2015),

PJs (Sep 21, 2015),

Quinton 357 (Aug 27, 2019),

rob streeper (Sep 21, 2015)

----------


## jotasierra

Congratulaciones Brendon, parece un quirofano, realmente amas lo que haces.

----------


## Brendon

Muchas gracias.

B

----------


## Paul Jones

Absolutely beautiful, well maintained and so clean. I am looking forward to seeing your projects.

----------


## DIYer

Wow, that is an amazing room, and an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Brendon

Thanks Paul,
To see some of my projects go to my blog.
B

----------


## Brendon

> Wow, that is an amazing room, and an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for your comment.
B

----------


## Brendon

> Wow, that is an amazing room, and an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for your kind comment
B

----------


## jere

A great display of planes! it's interesting that you picked hand planes above all the other tools to display. I see old planes for sale all the time and haven't payed to much attention to them. which ones are your favorites and what makes a certain plane stand apart from the others?

----------


## Paul Jones

Brendon,

I have looked for the link to your blog but can't find it. Please provide the link so we can all enjoy seeing your tool creations.

Thank you,

Paul

----------


## Brendon

> Brendon,
> 
> I have looked for the link to your blog but can't find it. Please provide the link so we can all enjoy seeing your tool creations.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Paul




www.waneyedgeworkshop.wordpress.com
This will shortly change to www.waneyedgeworkshop.com as I will be hosting the blog myself after tonight.
Enjoy your visit.
B

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

----------


## Brendon

Paul
Go to my profile and click on Homepage
it will bring you to The Waney Edge Workshop
B

----------


## Paul Jones

Brendon,
Thank you for the link to your blog pages. I plan to follow your work. 
Best Regards, Paul

----------


## Brendon

Thanks Paul,
B

----------


## Jon

The blog looks good  :Smile:  I love the header photo. Feel free to link it up in your forum signature for more traffic.

----------


## Brendon

The Waney Edge Workshop

----------


## Brendon

www.waneyedegworkshop.com

----------


## Altair

Good heavens! A plane shrine! And a stunning one at that!

----------


## Brendon

> Good heavens! A plane shrine! And a stunning one at that!



Yes, I suppose you could call it a shrine. I do love my hand planes.
A friend told me I had a plane fetish. 
Thanks for your comment.
B

----------


## PJs

Oh My! Thank you Brendon for sharing your space...truly a museum of stature and beautiful crafstmanship! Checked out your site too; spectacular, elegant and well written. I have to say though that I'm not sure I could work in a space like this with anything less than a white coat and cotton gloves...or pull up a chair and wander off in my head... :Beer:  :Hat Tip:  ~PJ

----------


## Brendon

Hey! PJ,
Thanks for your kind words. Most of my work is done in my main workshop
But I do some handwork at the bench
In my collector's room. It's just a matter of sweeping up 
Immediately afterwards.
B

----------

PJs (Sep 21, 2015)

----------


## Jon

> Hey! PJ,
> But I do some handwork at the bench
> In my collector's room. It's just a matter of sweeping up 
> Immediately afterwards.
> B



I was hoping to hear that you worked in that space too. Must be a pure joy.

BTW, be sure to make your signature url a link, so people can click through directly to your blog from your posts. Shoot me a PM if you want tips on customizing the sig.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 26, 2015),

PJs (Sep 21, 2015)

----------


## Jon

Brendon - I've added your Ultimate Hand Plane Storage to our Storage and Organization category, as well as to your builder page: Brendon's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Ultimate Hand Plane Storage
 by Brendon

tags: shelf, plane

----------


## Brendon

That's great Jon, thanks.
B

----------


## Brendon

> I was hoping to hear that you worked in that space too. Must be a pure joy.
> 
> BTW, be sure to make your signature url a link, so people can click through directly to your blog from your posts. Shoot me a PM if you want tips on customizing the sig.



Got the link sorted. Thanks again. B

----------


## kbalch

Hi Brendon,

What an incredible space! Your Ultimate Hand Plane Storage is the 'Tool of the Week'!

As you've already received one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts, we'd be glad to award you a $25 online gift card from GiftRocket, PayPal, Amazon, or bitcoin. Your choice!

Just let me have (via PM) your email address and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to Brendon for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## Jon

Just added the silver wrench pedestal trophy to Brendon's award showcase.

He joins rossbotics and Christophe Mineau in the 5-Time Tool of the Week winner's club.  :Rocker: 

Furthere details on all award winners are listed here: Homemade Tools Forum - Awards

----------

PJs (Sep 30, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Very exciting and well-deserved!!  :Bow: 

Ken

----------


## Brendon

Hi Ken,
Thank you so much for this award. 
I am truly honored and humbled.
You can add the $25 to my Amazon account if you like.
I am very much obliged.
Best Wishes
Brendon

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Congratulations for your tool of the week, your Plane Museum is fantastic !
Christophe

----------


## kbalch

> Hi Ken,
> Thank you so much for this award. 
> I am truly honored and humbled.
> You can add the $25 to my Amazon account if you like.
> I am very much obliged.
> Best Wishes
> Brendon



You're very welcome!!  :Hat Tip: 

We'll get the Amazon credit squared away directly.

Ken

----------


## Paul Jones

Brendon - Congratulations for your tool of the week award - Paul

----------


## Brendon

> Congratulations for your tool of the week, your Plane Museum is fantastic !
> Christophe



Thank you Christophe
for your kind words. Very much appreciated.
Already I am looking at having to install two more cabinets to house
my ever increasing hand plane collection.
I am making three new planes at the moment and am always
on the lookout for interesting antique ones.

By the way, your work is superb.

Thanks again
Brendon

----------

Christophe Mineau (Sep 29, 2015)

----------


## Brendon

Christophe
I particularly like your Bluegrass Mandolin. Boy is it beautiful!
Brendon

----------

Christophe Mineau (Sep 29, 2015)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Thank you very much in return Brendon, I appreciate also !
I was about to ask if you were a professional plane maker, but I came back to your (marvelous) blog and just read the "About" section.
The words you wrote there about wood, feeling wood and crafting wood with the hand and the soul sound so clear to me that I could make them mine ! 
And I just realised also that you are Irish ! So we are nearly cousins as I am Breton and at least neighbours.
Thanks for the kind words also for my mando,yes it's a bluegrass mandolin, but actually, I play mostly Irish music with it (badly, I am more a whistle and pipes player ...) 
Take care !
Christophe

----------


## Brendon

Hi Christophe
It is clear from your work that you also "love the wood".
Glad to hear that I am not alone in that.
Great to hear that we are both from celtic stock
and that you play Irish music. Wonderful!
Cheers
Brendon

----------


## italiantools

Brendon, your "creatures" are wonderful . They are unique and beautiful . Congratulations!!

----------


## Brendon

Thank you Allesandro,
For your kind comment.
Regards,
Brendon

----------


## wildecoyote1966

awesome
looks like a museum

----------


## Brendon

Thanks,
in a way it is my private museum as I have a collection of antique hand planes
as well as working planes stored there.
Brendon

----------


## Scrounga

If I suggested to my wife doing that with our spare room the only thing in the cabinet would be my balls.!!!

----------

